# Ghazal fan?



## Jovian (May 4, 2013)

Anyone a fan of Indian Ghazals here? I think classical music is the real music as it trains both the voice and the ear.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I read lots about them in Vikram Seth's A Suitable Boy but have never heard any.
Perhaps you could please supply some YouTube links so I can explore. 
Thanks


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Only Ghazals I have ever heard were ones composed for piano, by Hovhaness. As such, probably not the real thing.


----------

